# Sunakard Tent Grow 2014



## sunakard2000 (May 27, 2014)

well i figure its about time to start up a new journal for the wonderful Mandala strains i have, i ordered 10 reg Satori, 3 fem Fruitylicious, and got 5 free Krystilica, tonight i soaked some rapid rooters and stuck the 3 Fem Fruitylicious and 3 reg Satori into the rooters to start germing, hopefuly in a few days ill have some new gals in my veg tent ;P  

also i still have my Lemon Twist strain going and each harvest is getting better and better in amount and quality so im happy and will continue to run the strain although i wont be focusing on it in the journal. 

so to get started everythings gonna be the same as iv been rockin for a while now, veg area contains a 4ft 4 bulb HO T5 fixture and i use Fox Farms Happy Frog potting soil for the vegging plants, when big enough i transfer from 1/3 gal pots to 5gal grow bags and use Fox Farms Ocean Forest which then sit in a new 5x5x7 tent with a 600 watt HPS light. also still using General Hydroponics "General Organics" line of nutes plus some organic teas with either nitrogen boost or potassium boos depending on where the plants are, veg or flower,...

so a few questions for those of you who have grown a variety of Mandala seeds, mainly Fruitylicious... i havnt found much detailed info on flower time or feedings, all i found on Attitude was that its a lite feeder so mostly teas and 1/2 strength nutes later on will be enough to finish strong but i didnt find anything on flower time. if anyone has grown out Fruitylicious with success, how long did you flower for and is it true that its a lite feeder.

since there is nothing really to show at this time ill keep updating without pics until there is something worth snapping a pic of ;P


----------



## Locked (May 27, 2014)

Good luck and Green Mojo.  A 600watt HPS in a 5x5 tent will leave you like 30 to 35000 lumens short of 5000 a square foot. You would need a 1000w HPS to hit that target.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 28, 2014)

Mojo for your babies...    Hamster is right about being underlit...   we found a 600w was alil weak in a 4x4 space and jumped to a 1000w in the 4x4...


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2014)

Greenest of mojo to the grow Sunakard.  I am not familiar with Mandala's fruitylicious.
You will have to educate us on another wonderful mandala strain. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sunakard2000 (May 28, 2014)

well thus far im using 3 panels i built and an existing wall in my room as the flower space, its 4.5x5 and im getting great results, im sure they could be better but as of right now i dont have the cash to upgrade to a 1000 watt light. but it most defently is in the works for the future, if all goes well with work i should be able to upgrade before these Satori and Fruitylicious go into flower.
would yall recommend upgrading to a 1000 watt or add another 600 watt to push it up to 1200 watts total? adding a 600 watt i would modify my hood to hold both bulbs instead of just 1. so i guess it comes down to upgrade or modify?


----------



## BenfukD (May 28, 2014)

I would go with [email protected] 600. but then you could use a 1k and have 1600watts


Ben


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2014)

pics??


----------



## sunakard2000 (May 28, 2014)

lol of what? theres nothing of any real interest to see, just some rapid rooters in a nursery tray.


----------



## sunakard2000 (May 29, 2014)

well that was extreamly fast... all 6 seeds (3 fem fruitylicious and 3 reg Satori) have already popped tails and should be poking their heads outta the rapid rooters tomorrow or saturday, pretty dang fast germinating so im already extreamly pleased with Mandalas seeds, ill keep posting updates as necessary and when theres something more to see ill post some pics for all to enjoy...


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

Do you not use LED's sunakard?  I thought you did from your avi...


----------



## lyfespan (May 30, 2014)

In for the show, green mojo


----------



## sunakard2000 (May 30, 2014)

no i dont use LED anymore, i used 2 135watt UFO panels for my first 2 grows but no more, everyone around here helped me go towards HO T5 and HPS rather then LEDs. i just really like the pic of my first ever plant lookin all cute 

im getting a tent within the week which is new for me since iv been using mylar lined panels to contain the light with-in my flower area, since its not an enclosed space like a tent i have the fan timer set up to shut off 30min after the light shuts off. so i guess where im going is when i get the tent do i keep the same sorta setup or does the exhaust fan need to run all the time? also i currently have a 424 cfm fan to cool my 600watt light, and ill be getting a carbon filter along with the tent, with the reduction in suction due to the carbon filter should i still get a fan speed controller to dial it down? i wanna make sure i can get all i need to in one trip to the store.


ooh also does Satori have a purple pheno type? cuz one of the satori beans is throwing a purple root and the seed leaves are also slightly purple... but its not fully out of the rooter or seed shell yet so yeah


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

I haven't seen a purple pheno from satori.. 

Hamster has a tent thread here that I bet will help you.  Green mojo for your grow.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

its official 100% germ rate, all 3 fruitylicious and all 3 Satori have "broken soil" well popped their cute lil heads outta the rapid rooters. on satori has a slight purple to it but who im sure that will grow out in a day or 2, iv seen purple root tail/main stem from germed seeds and they typicaly grow out of the purple after a day or 2 so we will see. still got 7 reg Satori and 5 Krystilica seeds left in storage for later down the road but so far im impressed with Mandala products, i cant wait for a few months down the road


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2014)

WOO HOO, let the frun begin.. Greenest of mojo for the Mandala strains!!!!


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Im bumed i put my 800 watt to close to my smallest seedling and i micro waved it it dryed out i just forgot to watch in just one hour i thought you were soposed to put them close because of the lighter warmth o well that is why i love this stuff i learn something new every day it was a ront so being inpatence i made a costly mistake. also i burried those night crawlers and boy do they stink decomeposing more organics i think?? anyone no if that was aq good idea.Ithink i will just get me a warm farm anyone no where to get them and the cost?So much reading i fell a sleep 1 am this mourning and got up at 430am abd started my tent system so far i lose 2 2 are growing like crazy but the frankinstein baby is all mutated bad gentics i asume Any one with ant tweeks i can do,so i can improve my grow now i got to order 10 more seeds, any one noes were to get good beans at a good price????????THENK YOU ALL GOD BLESS EVERYONE TODAY IT IS THE LOARDS DAY,LATER 8


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

well went out yesterday and got myself a tent, carbon filter and a bunch of other necessary things like soil and nutes. took me about 2 hours to get the tent all set up with the light and such but i still have some more work to do today swapping out flanges on my window panel and light hood so i can install the carbon filter, then onto transplants of some Lemon Twist thats ready for flower and upgrading clones from small pots to their full veg pots and hopefuly ill be able to transplant the 3 satori and 3 fruitylicious seedlings out of solo cups and into their veg pots by this weekend, soooo much work to do still but the rewards outweight the hard work needed lol. also ill be able to get some pics up hopefuly this weekend as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2014)

Very cool sunakard...enjoy, after all the work is done.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

thanks rose, iv only had the tent for 2 days now and i absolutly LOVE it, i got everything hooked up finally, well kinda, got my filter hung and attached and its working great, i cant believe what a wonder carbon does, its crazy, currently i have the ducting from the fan to the light simply run through the hole in the tent since the HTG store near me was out of extra 6inch flanges till next week so for now it works, iv also got my buddy working on making me a new window panel, need a slightly different dimension now with the new setup. im so happy to finally have a tent, 0 odor is amazing, its nice to smell the fresh air again and not lemony/skunky air seeping throughout my house lol... 
well tomorrow iv got yet more work ahead of me, a few transplants and a few moving from veg to flower, and might even harvest a couple plants if they are amber enough. so much hard work but this is such an enjoyable hobby, great smoke as payoff doesnt hurt either ;P


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats on the tent...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 7, 2014)

thanks, i actually just got done moving 4 more plants into the tent, trying something different then the 5gal bags i usualy use with 2 of the 4, i put them in 2gal pots, they are smaller then what i usualy put into flower, i wanna see how it will work out growing more smaller plants as opposed to less monsters, im not sure if ill keep it going i kinda like the monster plants lol. well it looks like my 2 current Lemon Twist close to chop are about a week out based on trichs, hopefuly i can get around to pictures sometime soon...


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Got a tent very good idea watch the results.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 10, 2014)

sunakard2000 said:


> would yall recommend upgrading to a 1000 watt or add another 600 watt to push it up to 1200 watts total? adding a 600 watt i would modify my hood to hold both bulbs instead of just 1. so i guess it comes down to upgrade or modify?



Congrats on the tent... :yay: they are great...  kinda like they are made for this or sumthin?  lol

 I prob would go dual 600s over 1-1000...   Im a firm believer in multiple light sources and would always choose to go with more then one light source if possible...

 I would put the bulbs in separate hoods to get yourself better coverage and light from different angles to all plants...  :48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

well i took your advice JAAM, well kinda lol, i had 2 135watt LED UFOs sitting around collecting dust so i decided to add them into the tent, got the timers set up to go on and off at the same time. they have only been in for about 3 days so i cant really say for sure if its helping but im sure it is, more light is better since i was under lit. 

so yesterday i took care of a heat issue i was having, too much restriction on the vent panel in my window so the fan wasnt pumping out as much as it should have been and my tent spiked up to 92* when it usualy sits steady at 80... 

i also transplanted 3 more Lemon Twist and moved them to flower while i wait on my Satori and Frutiylicious to mature in veg, they are still small, about 5 sets of leaves each, so another month or so to go till they are ready for transplant.

so iv got one question, 2 of the 3 plants i transplanted yesterday look like they are wilted, i understand the plants do this when lights are off but the lights have been on for about 5 hours now and the 2 are still looking like they are wilted. after transplanting i gave them a good soaking with about a gal and a half of tea to make sure the new soil was moistened. im confused as to why these 2 look like they are wilting when they defently have water and a fresh new home...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2014)

I would set them out of the bright light for a few hours and see if they bounce back. Good luck.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks rose, i just left them alone and after a day or 2 they bounced back and are throwing pistils everywhere now so alls good.

as for the Satori and Fruitylicious, 1 of the Satori was a male so i pulled him, the other 2 havnt shown yet so im hoping for 2 females. the 3 Fruitylicious are topped and already showing super long fluffy pistils and hairs so im gonna give them another week or 2 to let the new tops get longer before taking clippings for clones and moving the 3 into flower. gonna have to see which is worth keeping and ill keep those clones and toss the rest. the 2 satori and 3 fruitylicious are about a foot and a half tall, im going to top the satori as well once they start showing preflowers then waiting a few weeks and into flower. 

im having some issues with my camera now so pica are going to be on hold for a little while longer then ill have a huge pic posting spree of satori and fruitylicious to catch up.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 16, 2014)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jul 17, 2014)

as i said i need to wait, its a funds issue and currently living paycheck to paycheck can get kinda brutal and cameras really arnt top priority, but once i get things squared away should be around the time i move the satori and fruitylicious into flower, thats when the real show starts anyways.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 11, 2015)

alright im reviving this thread, its now Dec 11th 2015 and iv started a new grow, i had some issues at home i had to deal with so i never got around to finishing the last grow, i had to put a kabash to everything unfortunately.

so anywho about a month or so ago i started the last 5 Satori seeds i had, 100% germ rate so i was really happy, then instead of letting them do their thing i tried to help 2 of them poke their heads out of the rapid rooters since they were twisting inside, apparently that wasnt good and i killed 2 of them. as the 3 remaining grew i had one vigorous but somewhat lanky pheno and the other was shorter, much much more dense in node spacings and much fatter leaves... then the 3rd little one, got to its 3rd node and either a random japanese beetle(the ladybug look alikes) ate its new growth tip (since i did find 2 in the grow space on my aloe plants) OR it self-topped. either way topped at 3rd node and took a few weeks longer to start going gang busters.

after about a month the first 2 started showing preflowers, at the time it was still a bit too early to tell but low and behold they were both MALES!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!! so i was praying and praying that one day soon the 3rd would show sex and be a female.. luckly thats precisely what happened, the self topped 3rd Satori is female YAY!!!, so i did some LST and pulled her tops out to the sides to really open up lower growth since she looks to be the taller lankier phenotype... iv taken 9 clones from her just about a week ago now and they are looking good, still no roots blasting out of the rapid rooters but they look healthy and nice and green still so just a matter of time before the roots go a blasting. 

last friday after talking on here with Rosebud and THG iv moved the male into another room with one of my LED panels and flipped him to 12/12, the male i chose was the short, stocky and fat leaved, uber dank skunk smelling pheno rather then the tall lanky one. i figured instead of spending a ton of cash on just a few seeds of Satori again since i have both a nice male and a female id make my own... so the new adventure of breeding has started, i plan on vegging the female until the male is ready to spew all over her, getting the preflowers pollinated so i can still grow seedless bud AND get seeds... always nice right... so im going to let her get nice and fat and then once pollinated ill flip her to 12/12, it looks like that should be happening around the new year.  

iv still got a lot of work to do reorganizing and cleaning equipment for the grow room before i can even worry about pictures so please bear with me for a little while. once i get the tent all set up and ready to go ill get some pics of the soon to be bride and pre-slaughtered groom... lol... and then from there id like to do weekly updates.

im really looking forward to this grow since ill have the chance to learn and do something new with growing. i love the idea of making your own seeds and saving all that money, and with that batch of seeds, if all goes well, i can even go further make new strains or try to perfect a pheno if i so choose, probably not, but hey who knows what the future may hold right?...

well my lunch break is over so back to the daily grind... 

ps ill try to get some pics of the male and female today or tomorrow, so at least there is some eye candy to look at rather then just my lovely words HAHAHA!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 15, 2015)

sorry iv been crazy busy this past weekend and didnt get a chance to snap some pics but ill try tomorrow when i have some time.

flowering out a male is very interesting, they just looks so cool, much cooler then that random hermi lol, the structure of the flowers is so odd compaired to females. im rather enjoying growing this male Satori to maturity. always nice to try new things and experience something that many would just take a saw to and throw out in a heart beat lol... 

i just LST'ed the female again today trying to get her growing a bit more outwards rather then up, to open up those lower sites to light for a bushier plant before the male is ready to do his thing. gotta get as many sites as i can. i was actually thinking of letting the female flower for like a week before pollinating her for maximum preflowers while still avoiding having seeded bud.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 15, 2015)

All of these following Pics are of my Satori Male... as i said in the previous post i am so thrilled to see this squatty little fat guy flower, its so interesting and looks alien like compared to females... the last pic i was playing with the micro zoom on my camera and apparently its pretty darn good... remember this is a MALE, notice the little leaves spiraling with the nanners on the top kola, its been in flower for just about 10 or 11 days now so its still early growth but its already kinda sugary and smells skunky with an ever so slight tone of fuel... smells soooo good... 

View attachment CIMG0716.JPG


View attachment CIMG0717.JPG


View attachment CIMG0718.JPG


View attachment CIMG0719.JPG


View attachment CIMG0720.JPG


View attachment CIMG0721.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 15, 2015)

And here is the only female Satori i got, of the 3 beans that survived of 5 i started with, 2 were male which the previous post is the short compact male i kept, and this is the female, the runt of the litter you could say, she auto topped at the 3rd node and just lagged behind for a while, i just did a little pinching earlier to try and help open here up a bit more while keeping her a bit shorter. 

the last 2 pics are the clones i took from the satori female, the first 7 are in cups since they had a nice explosion of roots, the 2 remaining in the rapid rooter tray only have a single root poking out the bottom so ill let them go for another few days then transplant into cups. the 4 blanks are Nurse Larry that i just popped seeds into today. 

View attachment CIMG0722.JPG


View attachment CIMG0723.JPG


View attachment CIMG0724.JPG


View attachment CIMG0725.JPG


View attachment CIMG0726.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2015)

is that male plant putting on trichomes?.......... or hermi maybe:confused2:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here are a few other things i have growing now, trying to let them get bigger so they can be added to the plants near my only window that gets good light. but they are just too small at the moment.

first off iv got some Purple Passion, its a vine line plant with a vibrant deep purple color and loads of soft fuzzy hairs, the more light it gets the deeper the purple gets and more hairs. Purple Passion has horrid looking yellow flowers that always grow in a large cluster of 3+, they look like a gnarly kinda messed up dandelion and smell 110% putrid... like straight up raw sewage mixed with death... absolutely awful smelling ugly as sin flowers so iv got to stay diligent and pinch off the little buds before they come anywhere near flowering 

Iv also got a Lambs Ear plant i grabbed from outside a few months ago when it was uber tiny, only 4 small leaves barely poking out of the ground in one of the flower beds of the building next door. i used to have Lambs Ear plants all around my house growing up, it started off as a small cluster in our herb garden and quickly spread everywhere, if given the chance they will spread all over and become a nuisance, but i always loved them because they are so soft and fuzzy just like a lamb lol so i just couldnt resist grabbing a little baby sprout of it and grow it out myself.

and finally iv got some Aloe, my buddy got a small 3 bladed aloe plant from his friend which apparently came from his grandmas house before they sold it after she passed away. my buddy having the least green thumb iv ever seen knew he would kill it so he gave it to me to grow out and give to him when it was more established and more likely to survive in his care lol... so the large pot of Aloe is actually the small baby i took before giving him the original Aloe that he gave me. (the original plant died in his care >_< lol) good thing i kept a baby for myself and now its a monster which i have taken a total of 9 babies from already, 4 didnt root enough and i tossed them when they went limp from lack of roots, should have rooted them longer but aloe takes for ever to root. and the 3 small aloes in one pot are the 3 that did root enough and are starting to grow new blades. the 2 in the small pots started as 4 blades and are going strong, both throwing at least 3 babies each already. one of these will be going back to my friend as a christmas present this year, hopefully he doesnt kill this one too... lol

and thats it for the assortment of other stuff iv got going right now. 

View attachment CIMG0727.JPG


View attachment CIMG0728.JPG


View attachment CIMG0693.JPG


View attachment CIMG0730.JPG


View attachment CIMG0733.JPG


View attachment CIMG0734.JPG


View attachment CIMG0731.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 16, 2015)

yeah that is 100% male, without a doubt. males do still produce trichomes (mostly ball and hair, far less stalk which we want) but the levels of the wonderful compounds we are after are so low its not really worth trying to smoke. dried male leaves can give you an idea of the aroma and even taste he will add to the genetics. although im still totally new to the whole breeding thing, im pretty sure i remember reading somewhere that if you find a male with the structure you are looking to add to the genetic pool (for me this is much more dense spacing between nodes and much fatter leaves) AND it lays on a nice amount of Trichomes its a keeper for pollen... again i dont know from experience but only what i have read and im pretty sure that the trichomes coming in as heavy as they are only 10 days into 12/12 is a very good sign that it is a nice strong and healthy addition to the genetics. i would love if the seeds produced from this breeding attempt show more of that short, compact and fat structure. of all the satori beans iv grown out they all seemed to have wider spacing and thinner leaves and this male is the only one i got that is short, fat and compact. seeing as im out of seeds and dont really want to pay another $100+ for like 10-12 seeds ill just make my own. so in theory this male will pass on its traits and mix with the traits of the female, hopefully producing offspring that are more compact then thin and lanky. but hey even if it doesnt, ill have more Satori seeds for the future and the awesome experience of flowering a male and breeding... ooh and ill get to keep that $100 or so... XD


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 17, 2015)

well during the daily morning cup of coffee and cigarette i inspected everything as i do every morning... the remaining 2 Satori clones whom only had a single root poking out of the rapid rooters just 2 days ago now have about 10+ exploding out, so today they will be transplanted into their cups to join the other 7 clones... 9/9 clones rooted...
i also checked the 4 Nurse Larry beans i popped into rapid rooters just 2 days ago, all 4 have cracked and their little root is re orientating as per usual, 4/4 100% germ rate, so far so good...

on a side note i cant praise Rapid Rooters enough... of the past 24 beans iv popped into moist rapid rooters, and the countless clones over the past few years, iv gotten like a 99% success rate... 100% on germinating seeds and almost 100% on rooting clones, i do have an aero cloner bucket but it took 2-3 weeks to get a healthy blast of roots compared to like 10 days in rapid rooters... if you are having issues cloning i highly suggest using rapid rooters, cut a slit halfway down so you can open up the rapid rooter and easily slide the stem into it without it wiping off the rooting powder as you try to insert it... i got a bottle of some generic rooting powder from lowes or home depot, i cant remember which store i got it from, but it was like 7 bucks, and i still have like 3/4 of the bottle left... cheap and very effective rooting powder + rapid rooters + rapid rooter trays + humidity tray/dome = super easy cloning... just incase anyone has had issues, like i said i cant praise this method enough...

well back to work for me, ill post up updated pics this weekend hopefully when the 4 Nurse Larry decide to poke their little heads out...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 19, 2015)

well the 9 Satori clones are doing insanely well, there was a small amount of water standing in the bottom of the humidity tray and apparently that coaxed the clones to go kinda crazy... there were at least 5-6 roots poking out of the cups on 5 of the 9 clones... seeing as there was some water in the tray it caused a little algae to grow so i cleaned and emptied the tray so hopefully the clones wont spread roots out of the cups anymore, seeing as they have only been in cups for about 4 days now im going to leave them for another 4-7days to really get established roots before being transplanted into their veg pots for about a month or so. 
the satori mother is doing great, shes getting nice and big, well she really hasnt gotten much larger but all the lower branches are exploding with growth since iv been supercropping/LSTing her into more of a widened Y shape to open up that lower growth.
hopefully she will at least double in size before the male is ready to spew, id really like to be able to get at least 50+ seeds and some good bud outta this run, i so cant wait to try satori, all yall been praising it up left and right for years and im kinda itching to try it finally.

speaking of Satori male, he is doing very well, currently the lights are off so i cant get in there to get a pic, but he is really going strong, the pollen sacks have all doubled in size and starting to get some slight striping which looks really cool... i know everyone is always like OOH MY GOD A MAKE SLAUGHTER IT NOW!!! but this is really interesting to actually be growing a male out, they look so interesting lol...

4/4 Nurse Larry have infact poked their heads out of the rapid rooters and are doing quite well, one of them got a nice boo boo from poking its head out, lost one of its seed leaves so it looks all lopsided and sad, but hopefully it does just fine with only one seed leaf, never had a sprout lose a seed leaf before so ill be keeping an eye on it for a while with fingers crossed nothing happens and it does just fine.

some pics for your enjoyment...
First are Nurse Larry sprouts before transplant into cups
few pics of 9 Satori clones and the 4 Nurse Larry after transplanted into cups, back 9 are Satori, front 4 are Nurse Larry.
lastly the Satori Female just chilling and veggin out like a fatty on the couch lol 

View attachment CIMG0735.JPG


View attachment CIMG0736.JPG


View attachment CIMG0737.JPG


View attachment CIMG0738.JPG


View attachment CIMG0739.jpg


View attachment CIMG0740.JPG


View attachment CIMG0741.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

well everything is doing super well. the male is starting to pop a few pods every day now, this morning when i checked in on him there were 5 new pods popped open and it looks like another 5 are soon to pop... the female is getting much larger and i think next weekend ill get the two of them together and see what happens... 

i was and still am thinking about getting my tent set up now and get the female in there asap so i can get more preflowers then she is showing now... 

ill try to get some pics later on today and post them up to see the progress... the 4 nurse larry are doing very very well, granted its like impossible to tell at this point seeing as they are still on their first single blade leaf set but i think i  have 2 of the fatter phenotype, i think its the MW heavy pheno. i had to trash 3 of my satori clones as they looked really really bad and i just didnt care enough, i still have 6 clones, 4 of which are rocking like mad crazy...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice going Sunakard ...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice journal Sunakard.. I have never used to rapid rooters to germinate seeds before, very interesting. I too love them for clones. 

That greenest of mojo for your nurse larry and the satori.  Yummy very nice.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

well when you really think about it, why not use a rapid rooter, the main reason they are so perfect is they still allow the plant to breathe yet not so much that they dry out, if kept in a humidity dome, so they retain the perfect moisture for a seed to sprout, speaking of i need to get in there and snap some pics, the Nurse Larry are just insane i gotta say, my satori didnt even grow this fast, the NL are coming along so nicely, i see why everyone who has grown it loves it, its just a strong strain... the one seedling that had a broken seed leaf, you can hardly tell it was missing 50% of its start up power supply, its right along side with the others... ill get some pics posted tonight, but its time to relax for a while not work more lol...

thank you for the kind words MrCane and Rosebud... nice to see people finally poking their noses in here XD yay


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

That 3rd picture down is a beautiful shot of your boy. All plants have trichomes I guess or oil glands. You purple vine is pretty, I used to have one of those years ago.  Keep up that nice talk about that nurse larry. ha.. She is a good one. I have been smoking her every night this week.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 30, 2015)

well i got some pics on the weekend and i wanna try to get some today and hopefully post them later today, just had a ton of work recently so iv been bogged down... 

the Nurse Larry (4) are looking great, they got a little taller then i would have liked, darn stretching, so i had to make little stands to keep them upright... no biggie since they look GREAT!...

i transplanted my Satori female into a 5gal grow bag, and had a bit of an issue, i watered her on saturday and i dont think she dried out enough, got the whole plant clawing now, dangit!!! ooh well, ill let her dry out for a few more days and all should be good, because of the clawing she is showing some brown spots on the middle-ish fans but all was good before that overwatering so im hoping everything will bounce back ok...

as for the male... he has almost doubled in size, as expected from a flowering plant, and he is really starting to spew pollen every day now, i was trying to figure out the best way to pollinate the female since most of the pollen has fallen off his leaves and such its gonna be a little harder to simply shake him onto her... but i do have a small makeup brush ill use to pick up a little pollen and ill brush all the preflowers with pollen if i need to... 

im setting up my tent this weekend and the female is going into flower for a week to blast those preflowers, she just doesnt have enough for the amount of seeds id like to get, so a week in flower should be enough to bulk up preflowers a bit more, then on the 8th or 9th of January she and the male will have their little sexy fun time in my bathroom for 24hrs, then back into flower she goes, i so cant wait lol, its gonna be nice to finally grow out a female satori to the end, i hate that i had to scrap my previous grow since i had 5 satori females and 3 Fruitylisious females in flower, they smelled soooo good, >_< ooh well it is what it is and im looking forward to getting the tent back up and running again... ill pop back in later and crop some photos and snap some more current photos for everyones enjoyment...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2015)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2015)

:48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 1, 2016)

ok first off HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! WOOT 2016!!!

so ill start off with some happy little "girls?" my 4 Nurse Larry

this was Christmas Weekend 
View attachment CIMG0747.JPG


and these are from just yesterday.
View attachment CIMG0760.JPG

View attachment CIMG0761.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 1, 2016)

Now some Satori, this is the female and her clones. 

again these are from Christmas Weekend, 
View attachment CIMG0748.JPG

View attachment CIMG0749.JPG

View attachment CIMG0750.JPG



and these are yesterday,
View attachment CIMG0762.JPG

View attachment CIMG0763.JPG

View attachment CIMG0764.JPG


got her tied down a bit more then before to open up all those nice lower branches, she will be going into flower hopefully tomorrow if i can get the time to get my tent set up.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 1, 2016)

and now finally the Male Satori, honestly my favorite part... im actually quite excited to grow a male and share nice pics of him... such a rarity since we all take the axe to males asap...

Christmas Weekend... 4th pic is the pollen that has dropped below, with a little i gently tapped off of leaves to collect below.

View attachment CIMG0742.JPG

View attachment CIMG0744.JPG

View attachment CIMG0745.JPG

View attachment CIMG0746.JPG



and again here HE is just yesterday... again last pic is of pollen collected from natural falling and gentle shaking of the plant, being careful NOT to go crazy and have pollen everywhere, so far so good...

View attachment CIMG0752.JPG

View attachment CIMG0753.JPG

View attachment CIMG0754.JPG

View attachment CIMG0755.JPG

View attachment CIMG0756.JPG

View attachment CIMG0757.JPG

View attachment CIMG0758.JPG

View attachment CIMG0759.JPG



HAHAHA!!! sorry for the uber spam of pics, i hope i dont take up a whole page with these few posts LOL!!! but the male is just so unique and vastly different, its a total joy to grow and see it change on a daily basis, and im amazed at the trichomes, granted im sure MOST are ball or hair type and not the wonderful Stalk trichs we all look for on females, but there are a handful of stalk trichs on this bad boy... im mainly looking for his structure to be passed on which is nice and compact, and every satori iv seen around here hasnt been as dence of a bush as the male was before pruning and flower, not much stretch maybe 50%-ish, i gotta say i will be sad when i gotta trash such an awesome looking bro... lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 3, 2016)

well today im setting up the tent and getting the female in there to start piling on the preflowers for her special little date with the male in about a week, i plan on letting her flower for a week before she gets her date with the male, he is almost done spewing, about 25-30% of the pods still havnt popped open but give it a week and im sure he will be much closer to finished, iv already got a top of pollen collected below the male so i could use it right now but i want more pistils before that happens. i also just pruned up the female a bit too, took off some of the lower fan leaves that were just in the way of other branches, so now shes opened up a bit more, she should really take off tonight when i throw her into flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

omg that male was/is beautiful!!!! What a nice looking boy... how fun...you gonna have great seeds.. congrats.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 3, 2016)

well he is still alive and kicking, i plan on getting everything set up today, tent and such, so the female satori can flower for a week, i want more seeds then she has preflowers right now so im going to let her flower for a week or so, at this moment the tentative "date" is next weekend, like the 8th or 9th, unless she doesnt have as many pistils as id like, id really like to be able to get 50-60 seeds minimum from her, not looking for hundreds or id wait a lot longer before the 2 of them get together for some sexy fun time lol... id really like to get a good bunch of seeds, since i choose this male as opposed to the lankier one, id like to find some females from the batch of seeds that share that stocky and compact structure like the male has, although i havnt grown out nearly as many plants as some people around here, i have found that i too prefer the shorter bushier plants as opposed to ones that will stretch like mad in flower, i hate having to adjust tables and crates to make sure one lanky plant is far enough away from my lights... plus the shorter bushier plants just look so much better in my opinion... 
and yes Rose, what fun... its so interesting to grow out a male, what a learning experience, the only "male-ish" experience iv had was with a much earlier grow with a bagseed, the whole crop of 6 hermied on me around week 6 or 7 in flower, so seeing buds with random nanners is the extent of my interaction/experience with males flowers... an actual male is just so different then the females and so interesting, and this one in particular, im liking it a lot actually, there is a fair amount of trichomes on the leaves especially the undersides closest to the stem of the leaves, and even the branches/stalk of the plant, its quite sticky and smells ooh so good... ill get some pics and such of the female in the tent and their sexy fun day in the bathroom lol.

things are just now starting to really take off, the female is recovering from overwatering/transplant and the clones are doing really well, i woke up to them all wilted and i just watered 2 days ago so they are definitely ready to be transplanted, as are the Nurse Larry (4), they are now all on their 3rd set of leaves and on one the seed leaves are starting to be consumed so they are ready for xplant as they need food... so today is a big day for me lol iv got a lot of work to do.


ps, thanks for stopping in Rose. i guess males and vegging females just dont really catch many peoples interests...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

well things didnt go quite as i had planned, i finally had time today to transplant my Nurse Larry (4) and was able to set up my tent and everything except the carbon scrubber but eeh ill do that later when its really needed, got all the important stuff set up for now so thats good enough, iv gotta clean the fan i use for the tent as its been collecting dust for quite a while. i got the Satori Female in flower officially as of tonight, her first dark period... 
after about a week or so ill be bringing her out for her little date with the male, whom is almost done flowering, maybe 10% of pollen pods still havnt popped but he is close to done.
ill snap a few pics of him tomorrow (tuesday) and crop what i took tonight and post it up for all to see, now that things are just starting to rock n roll.

thanks again to all who have stopped in and taken a look, and all whom have helped me... its greatly appreciated!!! couldnt be doing all i am without this great community...


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2016)

wow. i never saw a male like that. like to see the whole screwing/babies thing. very intersting..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

well a few pics from monday... first 2 are the original Satori female i have that just got transplanted after christmas and flipped to 12/12 on the 4th, a before move and after move into tent... 
the last 2 pics are of the clones before they got transplanted into the same pots as my Nurse Larry... 

View attachment CIMG0765.JPG


View attachment CIMG0767.JPG


View attachment CIMG0774.JPG


View attachment CIMG0775.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

here is a few pics of my 4 Nurse Larry that just got transplanted on monday as well... 
in the 4th pic (NL#3) you can see a staggering of the new growth tops... yes tops, it seems to have naturally topped its self, once again starting from seed i get a weird one in the batch that seems to have naturally topped lol always gotta be one goofy on in the bunch i suppose... 

View attachment CIMG0768.JPG


View attachment CIMG0773.JPG


View attachment CIMG0769.JPG


View attachment CIMG0770.JPG


View attachment CIMG0772.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> wow. i never saw a male like that. like to see the whole screwing/babies thing. very intersting..



lol Grass i totally agree... such a nice looking male, heck its a nice looking pheno of Satori, only one iv seen even around here that was super short and compact especially when left to just grow naturally without topping, super cropping or LST... i checked in on him like 20min ago and he is just about done popping pods... there are a few smaller pods at the very top of the "kola" and a hand full of random pods scattered that have yet to pop open, but between whats on the fan/very few shade leaves and the foil below iv got a ton of pollen, far more then i actually need from what iv read/heard from others so in reality when ever the female is up to my standards and has enough pistils in early flower ill meet them up, i was thinking of this weekend but it might take till next wed or thur... eeh what ever lol she will be stacked enough when shes stacked enough lol just gotta wait, the worst part of growing, the sitting around and waiting without doing anything... i kinda hate those days when i walk in the grow room all ready to do some work and look over everything and nothing needs to be done...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 8, 2016)

so 2 little tid-bits to give an update on...

first is the Satori Female... im amazed at satori already, she has only been in 12/12 since monday, monday night was her move into the tent as well as first dark period, so technically Tuesday was her first full day in 12/12, she started out with about 10-15 pistils scattered through out her, now today, a measly 4 days later and she is looking good, i didnt look over the whole plant but the 2 main stems i checked had at least 15-20 per, and she has about 6 or 8 nice big side branches/tops... so sunday for sure is gonna be her date day with the male...

2nd update and i think this is super super funny and kind of ironic... iv been watering the male when needed, never letting it go too long and wilt, but over the past 2 days he has started going limp-ish... the lower 3 sets of fan leaves are starting to sag down instead of being up on an angle... he is pretty much finished flowering...

 i find it hilarious that when a male is done spewing his seed he starts to go limp... and so is this Male Satori...... HA!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 11, 2016)

well as of this morning im kind of debating when i should let the Male and Female Satori get together for their "sexy fun day" lol as iv said before im really looking for upwards of 40-50 seeds from this breeding run, id rather not have just a few as id have to breed again soon and thats not what im looking for, id like a good batch of seeds to find those nice fat leaved and super squatty compact females since the male has the squatty and compact structure... today it looks like i might just be at the pollinating stage but i think im going to let her go for another few days so she can really lay on more pistils... granted its just a guess as i didnt actually count every single pistil but its looking like its nearing the 40 mark, and id like it a little higher, so unless i get suggestions stating otherwise im gonna let her go for a few more days then she can get all knocked up by the male...

in other news, the 4 Nurse Larry are doing great, about tripled in size since i transplanted them from cups to 5x5inch square veg pots... they are all at least 6-7 nodes already and one of them the #3 i pointed out in previous pictures has done something really really strange, ill have to get pics later today to show you all, but what i thought was a natural "topping" infact wasnt... its strange, one of the "splits" from the "natural topping" didnt grow as expected, instead of forming a new top/growth tip, it branched out for about an inch then threw a growth tip and a leaf... so there is a small "stalk" like branch thats about an inch long that grew right into a leaf stem... its so weird... never seen anything like it before... but all in all the Nurse Larry are kicking butt... my only question would be(and im sure youll need some pics to say yes or no) should i top them or let them go all natural... havnt decided on that yet...

my Satori clones (6) are ROCKING!!! 3 i topped and 3 i left alone as they were the smaller 3 of the 6, so ill top them soon, one of the 3 already topped is awesome i got 3 tops from it now instead of 2 tops like the other 2 that were topped, my veg space is really starting to look awesome again, a nice sea of little green vegging plants...

i will try to get and crop some pics later on today of everything, even the male whos going limp lol,


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 12, 2016)

well today is the day... i just got done moving both the male and female into my bathroom and shook the living crap outta the male overtop of the female, i then brushed up and collected all the pollen that fell below on top of the foil below, i gently brushed the pollen onto every pistil i could find to ensure that every single one got a bit of pollen... it looks like it should be around 40-50+ seeds... even if i get less then that ill still be happy, every 10 seeds is like $120 i didnt have to spend, plus the fact that hopefully if all works out i should be able to find a few short stocky very compact females from this batch of seeds... im gonna go take some pics of everything and post them up as soon as i can

again thank you everyone who helped with any and all breeding knowledge, i couldnt have come this far with breeding on my own so thank you all...


i have also moved my 2 135 watt LED UFOs into the flower tent to add the needed light along with the 600watt HPS, since the male is gonna be chopped tomorrow and the female is going to be washed off there is no need to have a separate male flowering area so finally the nice new bust strip/timer and both LED UFOs into the tent, things look much better, back to the way things were before i had to tear it all down a year or so ago... my Aloe and Purple Passion might slightly suffer from slightly less light but eeh, that corner of the veg space they are in typically never had plants in it since the flood tray i have doesnt reach all the way over there, and neither does the light at the moment, i will probably be adjusting the veg light a fuzz but as of right now for the MJ plants its perfect right where it is... so all in all its shaping up to be a great day...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 13, 2016)

well first off i got some kinky fun time pics lol, of the male Satori and female Satori... these are right after shaking the heck outta the male and manually brushing pollen onto each and every pistil i could possibly find... only took about 20-30min to finish completely. 

View attachment CIMG0776.JPG


View attachment CIMG0779.JPG


View attachment CIMG0780.JPG


View attachment CIMG0777.JPG


View attachment CIMG0781.JPG


View attachment CIMG0782.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 13, 2016)

and now here are a few pics of my Satori Clones and Nurse Larry. 
the first pic is of my Satori Clones they are coming along nicely really starting to take root in their new pots and exploding with growth,
the rest of the pics are of the Nurse Larry, a few together shots and then each individual with the very last pic being my #3 Nurse Larry plant, the one that did something very weird when i though it auto topped but rather i dont know what the heck it did lol... first time for everything i suppose, right at the node in the middle of the pic i have 3 leaves growing out of the same node (instead of 2) and one itsybitsy tiny "branch" which becomes a leaf, so all in all its basically 4 leaves from the same node, very odd to me... 

View attachment CIMG0784.JPG


View attachment CIMG0783.JPG


View attachment CIMG0785.JPG


View attachment CIMG0786.JPG


View attachment CIMG0787.JPG


View attachment CIMG0788.JPG


View attachment CIMG0789.JPG


View attachment CIMG0790.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 13, 2016)

hey Rosebud, and i guess any other experienced Nurse Larry growers... simply based on the 4 pictures before the last (weird branch - leaf) what would you say i have phenotype wise? since i havnt grown it out before myself i cant really tell which pheno is which lol... not that it really matters all that much but it would be nice to confirm of the 4 which has which pheno...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 15, 2016)

yay more update posts right in a row from only me... woot. lol...

so during my morning coffee/smoke i checked in on my Satori in flower right now... as expected more and more pistils and just starting to really go hog wild and blast out everywhere, but the older pollinated pistils are doing precisely what i want, YAY shriveling and curling back into the calix WOOT WOOT!!! looks like them seeds are just starting out, i totally cant wait till i get some nice beans for the future.

everything else is looking very nice and progressing perfectly, the satori clones are starting to show an ever so subtle even lightening in green so they are asking for food, today will be the first nute solution for everything in veg, the satori clones and my 4 nurse larry. another 3 weeks or so and they should be ready to transplant from their veg pots into 3gal grow bags and get ready for flower. things sure are coming along beautifully now that i got more going then just one lonesome female satori...

most likely wont get any pic updates till next weekend since nothing much has changed, 3 satori clones and the 4 nurse larry are still recovering from their toppings, so growth is a tad slow at the moment even though they are starting to bush out nicely... ill update soon


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey sun and anyone else, Hamster Lewis grows Larry OG..here is a good look at Larry.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67592&highlight=Hamster+Lewis


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 19, 2016)

well ill get a pic update sometime this week... but news... WE HAVE SEEDS!!! WOOOOT!!! i was doing my usual morning coffee/smoke break and looking over everything as i do every morning... the calyxes which were pollinated are already about 3-4 times the size of any other calyx on the plant... pistils on said calyxes are brown/orange, shriveled and pulling back into the calyx... assuming they take 4 weeks to mature i should have viable seeds by valentines day Fed 14th-ish... this is actually very cool to see, what an experience making seeds is, im absolutely tickled pink that things are coming along perfectly and im actually seeing super swelled calyxes, i just cant wait till fed 14th, its going to be interesting picking seeds off the plant lol...

in other news, i defoliated the heck out of my Satori Clones and Nurse Larry plants that in combo with the toppings i did last week has really caused them to bush out like crazy, they were growing just fine but werent really bushing out much, but taking off those big lush fan leaves just caused an explosion in all under growth, what was a tiny thin tree looking is now more bushy christmas tree looking. they are all coming along so nicely so im very happy, knock on wood, but i havnt had much issues at all this go around which is just awesome... nice to know that although i took like a year break from growing i didnt really get set back at all, its as if i never stopped growing lol... 

again pics to come soon, most likely near the end of the week/weekend


----------



## mrcane (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice SK.... can not wait to run the Nurse Larry I Have


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Satori and Nurse Larry.......... mp is rubbing off on you.......... looking forward to watching your LED grows.:48:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's pretty cool your going to have a bunch of seeds soon!  I have always wanted to try a breeding program, just to see what I get.  Excited to see some pics!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 19, 2016)

G13, yes MP has rubbed off on me quite a bit... everyone for years has been talking about Satori and i just had to jump on that band wagon lol... when so many people swear by it its gotta be really good lol... ooh also im not really growing with only LEDs, i know my avatar pic is very missleading, that is actually my very first plant ever, God Bud, it was a bag seed from my buddy that just happened to be a female and turned out amazing, she was started and finished with only LEDs and boy ooh boy what a strong finish she had... still some of the best bud iv grown... i just cant bring myself to changing out the avatar, but i am currently vegging with a 4bulb 4ft T5 fixture and flowering with a 600watt HPS and 2 135 LED UFOs to boost the light in flowering since my tent is a tad big for only the 600watt HPS, im right around the light levels i need, in all honesty i could use another 135 watt LED UFO and it would push me just slightly over whats required but iv had great results with my current setup so no real need to change anything...

Killertea, if you decide to ever start breeding make sure you do a ton of research and plan ahead properly... the biggest downfall of breeding is the possibility of actually diluting or weakening the strain, i personally had purchased some Satori seeds from Mandala a few years ago and when i started up growing again i had only 5 seeds left over, all 5 germed perfectly but while moving stuff around i killed 2 of the 5... and of the remaining 3, 2 were male and only one was female, so i picked the better of the 2 males and breed it with the single female, attempting to breed the males compact structure into the next generation of seeds, since i KNOW for a fact that Satori from Mandala has very stable genetics the likely hood of weakening the strain is so very low im not really worried especially since the Satori from Mandala is NOT a first generation strain, they have breed the best of the best multiple times to solidify and strengthen the strain. you must be patient and make sure to pick only the best of the best as to not weaken the next generation... but i gotta say it is pretty darn cool to not only fully flower a male but also breed with said male... its a totally different experience and really kinda fun to see as it progresses... mainly besides the structure i want i was breeding for seeds as i dont really want to spend another $125+ on a measly 10 seeds when i can do it myself for free and hopefully find a short compact female in this next generation...


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 20, 2016)

Agreed^^^^ I have Satori, Hashberry and Ganesh from Mandala seeds.  I'm not yet in a place to pop a bunch of beans and veg out all of them to find males.  In the very near future I will hopefully grow some monsters!  Cheers!  Green MOJO coming your way!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

so iv still got a ton to do today before ill have a chance to snap some pics... but i figured id do a little update on things...
first off THANK YOU you mysterious glorious man person you, you know who you are, whom shared some amazing strains with me that iv been wanting to have for years now... 
i now have 4 amazing strains in veg, Satori, Nurse Larry, Buckeye Purple (FINALLY!! HA HA!) and Icookies.... again THANK YOU!!! you know who you are since i wont name names cuz im cool like that hahahaha...

so anywho, my 6 Satori Clones are doing amazing, the most recent 3 to be topped have just about fully recovered from the topping and are starting to really bush out. 

also the 4 Nurse Larry are doing amazingly well... unfortunately one of the 4 has expressed himself... yup its a MALE... EEW so he got the Axe... the other 3 are doing just perfectly and have yet to show sex... so of the 3 that are remaining i have 2 that are taller and nodes are further spaced out, and one of the remaining 3 is about 2 inches or so shorter and far far more compact/bushier which is honestly what i love, i love the short and compact plants, just easier to work with and manage then them tall gangely ones... 

in other news the Satori in flower at the moment is doing GREAT!!! she has gotten though the stretch phase and can i say :holysheep: Satori really doesnt stretch all that much does she... thats awesome especially from a Satori that wasnt really short and compact in structure so im super happy with it... also the seeds... OMG THE SEEDS they are getting HUUUUGE!!! i kinda lost count lol there are a bunch i wanna say about 30+ for sure... in another 2 weeks or so i think they might be just about ready for the picking... then they can start their drying phase and soon i can start hunting for that compact and monster huge fan leafed female... i cant wait...

again to you mysterious and amazing people whom have shared some amazingly solid genetics with me THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! you all are AMAZING!!! 

now back to work i go hi ho hi ho LOL... ill post up a spam of pics later today


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 25, 2016)

Well finally got some time to snap and post some pics... lets see where to start?!?! iv got so much going on now, well kinda, more then before, and a nice handful of awesome gear...

i guess we will start with some Vegging stuffs... Satori Clones, the 3 on the left side, will be transplanted into 3gal grow bags on Wednesday, ill be leaving the 3 on the right for another week or so until they fully recover their topping and blast new growth.  keep in mind they were JUST watered about 30min-1hr ago... they do NOT keep that clawed look, takes 4-6 hours and they will declaw and perk up at attention...
View attachment CIMG0796.JPG


Next pics are from above of each of the 6 Satori Clones, the first 3 are the ones being transplanted in a week or 2, the last 3 are on Wednesday
View attachment CIMG0802.JPG

View attachment CIMG0803.JPG

View attachment CIMG0804.JPG

View attachment CIMG0805.JPG

View attachment CIMG0806.JPG

View attachment CIMG0807.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 25, 2016)

Nurse Larry, one of the 4 was a male as i said before so he got the axe, the other 3 here have yet to show sex, so fingers crossed... 

Also notice the one on the right and the one in the back are about 3 inches taller now then the one in the front, but the one in front is much more compact and bushier which i like so hopefully its female...
View attachment CIMG0797.JPG

View attachment CIMG0798.JPG


Now im happy to present... Buckeye Purple and Icookies. i obtained a clone of each, the Icookies is the best of the best or so iv been told, not only is it a good strain but apparently this particular cut is the cream of the crop out of thousands... so im hoping it lives up to the hype.
i couldnnt be happier with BEP, ever since i saw it on this forum site years ago i fell in love, i just love the purple buds, there is just something about the rainbow of colors as i look at a packed bowl ready to spark it up... so FINALLY iv obtained that BEP that iv longed for for so many years now lol...

Buckeye Purple
View attachment CIMG0799.JPG


Icookies
View attachment CIMG0800.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 25, 2016)

Alright now for the fun part... FLOWERING WOOT WOOT... but first i must get back to my Breeding project that is only a few weeks away from being finished, now that the Calyx's are ridiculously huge due to seeds maturing its much easier to see and count them, im around 40+ for sure... hopefully they all mature properly. 

so first up are a few close up shots showing only a few of the growing seeds.
View attachment CIMG0813.JPG

View attachment CIMG0815.JPG

View attachment CIMG0816.JPG


Now for an overall look at my Satori girl in full swing, shes finished up the stretch phase of flowering, and might i say... WOW she did NOT stretch as much as i thought she would from reading and seeing pics around the site from others journals... she really surprised me since her structure was no where near as compact as the short and dense male, but hey shes still a beauty...
Last pic is a close up of one of her main tops. shes gonna be a nice dense girl...
View attachment CIMG0808.JPG

View attachment CIMG0809.JPG

View attachment CIMG0810.JPG

View attachment CIMG0811.JPG


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey Sunakard you have some pretty ladies over there.  You took some great pictures, cant wait to see them fill out.  Cheers!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 26, 2016)

haha thanks, you and me both brother... i cant wait for that first amazing bowl... but thats still a few months away, the proverbial ball is just starting down hill, before long ill be swimming in a sea of buds just to water one plant lol, my tent looks so sparse with only one plant in there... soon though soon more shall follow.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 28, 2016)

things are coming along nicely, the flowering satori is starting to have a smell besides green, she smells sweet like candy, im sure the smells will mature as she flowers but id be ok with sweet candy too lol, 
my BEP and Icookies have about doubled in size, finally got a good hold in their veg pot and the growth is just exploding
i transplanted 3 of my 6 satori clones into 3gal grow bags and tied them down a bit to open them up and just 14 hours later they are all corrected and growing upwards again, gonna be nice and bushy. the other 3 satori clones are just about finished with recovery from topping and are starting to explode with more top growth.
the 3 Nurse Larry i have are looking good too, 2 are tall and less compact then the 3rd which is about 3-4 inches shorter then the other 2. iv already axed one male and it looks like i might have another male, another tall one in fact, so iv really got my fingers crossed that the shorty is female, cuz its looking great, super bushy with all branches except the 4 tops from a FIM, are all the same height, nice even canopy from all branches, if it is in fact a female, she is totally a keeper,.. the other tall one has yet to show sex, again hoping for a female but iv got a feeling its gonna be a male as well... 

ill update with pics this weekend, in just a short time a lot has changed, i love this part of growing, having a bunch going and seeing it all take off like gang buster,.. but i still can hardly wait for the best part of all, the smoking part lol!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2016)

I just looked at those pic's up there. I love the one withe the trichome infested calyx, amazing.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 28, 2016)

yeah its funny, so far the most trichomes are on the seed calyx's and some tiny little sugar leaves starting to grow in... mid feb and i should have viable mature seeds, i know as soon as they are usable ill be popping a handful in an attempt to find a fat leaf and short compact female. i just loved the males structure and utter lack of much stretch, not that my current female stretched all that much but i do like the compact bushes rather then tall trees that require tying down and spreading apart to get them to bush and stay shorter, if i didnt tie down the female i have she would easily like 5ft tall rather then just about 2.5ft


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 1, 2016)

BLAAAARGG!! been soooo busy this weekend i didnt get a chance to snap some pics, im about to crash at the moment lol... well today i topped both the Icookies and BEP, yesterday i took 2 clones from the Icookies, its just growing so fast i was able to take the lower 2 branches already so in a week or so then should be rooted maybe longer but eeh more is more lol... i also looked through all 3 of my remaining Nurse Larry, well make that 2 remaining Nurse Larry... they both appear to be female, but its still a tad early to tell but im pretty sure im seeing pistils, one of the taller phenos and the short stocky pheno both appear to be female YAY!!! so they will be transplanted in a week or so and veg for another 2 weeks then Nurse Larry finally goes into flower, i so cant wait... the 3 Satori i transplanted last week and tied down are doing great, another week or so and they are ready to pop into flower, maybe 2 weeks+ to be honest, id like them to at least double in size first before they do into flower. 
in other news the flowering Satori is really stacking on the buds, its starting to look much fuller already, i foresee large dense nugs from this gal, and probably over 1.5-2oz, or so id assume based on how well every bud site is doing, not to forget the 30-40 something seeds ill be getting too, i was curious how they were doing so yesterday i picked one off just to see, mostly still a greenish seed, but the browning and hardening of the shell is starting, about 1/3 of the seed was light brown already and the every bit of the shell was hard, it took a bit of force to break it open... so they are coming along very very nicely... and the trichomes are starting to grow in more and more each day... ill try to get some pics tomorrow (monday) and get them posted up if i have the time but it looks like another jam packed day so we will see...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 5, 2016)

well finally a pic update, yay!!!

so first we will start with the Satori in flower... get some bud porn going on lol...
so she is 4.5weeks into flower and her seeds are about 3 weeks from pollination, im going to just leave the seeds alone since they are starting to get swallowed up as the buds are bulking up, its kinda funny lol but im going to leave them alone till harvest, figured thats the easiest way to do thing, just dry and cure with the seeds and i can pull them out later. 

View attachment CIMG0831.JPG


View attachment CIMG0832.JPG


View attachment CIMG0833.JPG


View attachment CIMG0834.JPG


View attachment CIMG0837.JPG


View attachment CIMG0839.JPG


View attachment CIMG0841.JPG


View attachment CIMG0842.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 5, 2016)

alright now that that is out of the way, we can get to the vegging gals... yes everything i currently have vegging is infact female... BOOYAH!
after culling that last Nurse Larry male, the other remaining 2 Nurse Larry have shown as female, only a few pistils just starting out, barely poking their hairs out but female non the less... 

so lets start with those the Nurse Larry... top and side view of each to show structure...
View attachment CIMG0823.JPG

View attachment CIMG0824.JPG

View attachment CIMG0825.JPG

View attachment CIMG0826.JPG


ok now for the little gals, the BEP and Icookies as well as the 2 Icookie clones iv already taken and waiting for roots, they are inside a 2 liter pop bottle instead of my cloning tray with dome, since its only 2 and i dont have room for the tray at the moment... 

first up BEP
View attachment CIMG0821.JPG


now the Icookies and its clones...
View attachment CIMG0820.JPG

View attachment CIMG0822.JPG


and finally the 6 Satori i have going, first up the 3 that are going into 3gal grow bags this weekend or sometime next week depending on how things go.
View attachment CIMG0817.JPG


now a full shot of the 3 already in 3gal grow bags and individual top shots of each, due to go into flower next weekend or so depending on how they bulk up, i want them a bit bigger, it might take another 2 weeks before they get rotated into flower... 
View attachment CIMG0827.JPG

View attachment CIMG0828.JPG

View attachment CIMG0829.JPG

View attachment CIMG0830.JPG


well thanks for stopping in and checking things out, im just about at the point where that proverbial snowball is getting huge and really starting to roll downhill FAST... im just a few weeks away from the start of really stocking my flower tent with more then just one plant lol... iv got a table i gotta cut down thats perfect for early flower before they stretch, maybe even all the way though, since this satori does really stretch all that much, ill have to see how the other 3 strains do, but thats later down the road...


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2016)

nice healthy plants
:48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 7, 2016)

thanks, i just transplanted the 2 Nurse Larry today, and im going to transplant the other 3 Satori tomorrow, so all ill have in small pots is the Icookies and BEP, i also checked the 2 Icookies clones in my bottle and we got roots, they are just starting, maybe 1/4 inch long but hey a little cluster of 5-6 1/4 inch roots is a great start, as soon as i have more room, probably next weekend ill be able to snag a handful of Satori, BEP, Icookies and Nurse Larry clones to get ready for the next go around, things are finally falling into place quickly, its gonna be nice to see my tent mostly full rather then with only 1 plant lol...


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 8, 2016)

sexy bud pics. love the thru the bottle pic as well. NICE JOB!!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 16, 2016)

gotta get some more pics but dont have the time right now, but i gotta say... WOW satori is awesome, looking at her now 3 week from harvest, she looks ready, size wise... big fat dense colas... her 2 main tops are already about 1.5-2 inches across and getting thicker every day,... lol just amazed at how 3 weeks out she already looks primo compared to some other plants if grown out over the years, none have ever look ready this early, but her trichomes are still almost all clear, just a few cloudy, so she aint ready but boy oh boy does she got that girth....


----------



## bud88 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking awesome SK!!!  Satori impressed me also! Just when you think she's done putting on weight she blows your mind and pops even more bud growth!! A truly amazing sativa!  Looking forward to your updated pics.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 17, 2016)

haha yeah it really is, a wonderful sativa that doesnt stretch into a lanky tree, im truly  impressed, shes really laying on the trichomes now and i know shes got 3 weeks to go so i cant wait to see how much crazier she gets before harvest, im glad i made seeds and im really glad i have 3 more clones of her in flower and another 3 that go into flower in about a week and a half...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

Well isn't it pretty all up in here Sun..Looking very nice.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 18, 2016)

they look in PERFECT health. nice job!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

sorry for the long vacation from the forums, iv just been really busy with work and the garden, well this past weekend (2/28) i got a lot done, i transplanted all the clones i had and upgraded both the Icookies and BEP into 3gal bags, they really needed the new space.
now in veg i have 1 Icookie in 3gal, 1 BEP n 3gal, and in veg pots 4 Nurse Larry#3, 2 Nurse Larry#2, 2 Satori and 2 BEP, i also topped the 2 Icookies clones i transplanted into veg post the weekend before that.

iv also taken 2 small lower bud branches from the Satori thats ready for harvest in only 4 days... its still curing but in a day or so i should be able to get a taste test bowl... im excited...

now for flower, i have 1 satori ready for harvest in 4 days, 3 satori and 1 NL#3 at about 3 weeks into flower, and 3 satori and 1 NL#2 that are about 1 week into flower. its getting a little cramped in there lol, got lots going on... 

well some pics i guess...

first up is VEG, 3 pics, 1) all clones in veg pots, 2) BEP 3gal bag, 3)Icookies 3gal bag.
View attachment CIMG0843.JPG

View attachment CIMG0844.JPG

View attachment CIMG0845.JPG


now for the sexy fun part... ill try to say whats what but i totally forgot to be slightly more anal with taking pics, instead i just kinda snapped a bunch without thinking lol...

so first up from flower... some super sexy Satori, (harvest on 3/8 @64days)
notice the biggest top, wider then my hand, larger around then a typical soda can...
View attachment CIMG0847.JPG

View attachment CIMG0848.JPG

View attachment CIMG0849.JPG

View attachment CIMG0850.JPG


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

ok now for more, lets get a few full tent pics in right quick so i can get them outta the way...
View attachment CIMG0846.JPG

View attachment CIMG0851.JPG

View attachment CIMG0858.JPG

View attachment CIMG0859.JPG

View attachment CIMG0860.JPG

View attachment CIMG0861.JPG



Nurse Larry, first ill show off the shorter more compact pheno #2 and then the larger very stretched pheno #3.

pheno#2
View attachment CIMG0853.JPG

View attachment CIMG0854.JPG


pheno#3
View attachment CIMG0852.JPG

View attachment CIMG0855.JPG



i missed a few pics of the close to done satori, without HPS on..
View attachment CIMG0856.JPG

View attachment CIMG0857.JPG



well thats all for now, ill get some pics of each plant next time and ill pull each out of the tent.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

so, Rosebud, now that the NL are much much further along, i can really tell the difference in these 2, granted the #2 i have tied down but i needed to open her up a bit, too cramped together. and the #3 i just let go since she spread well after her topping unlike #2
but boy ooh boy did that one stretch like a mofo... and already 3ish weeks into flower shes starting to lay on the trichomes like mad... much more and far earlier then Satori. i cant wait till i can harvest some NL and compare both phenos i have...


----------



## mrcane (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow SK...to say that you have been busy is an understatement. ...beautiful stuff Bro. ...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

lol no kidding, i trimmed up the sucker buds and did some defoliation on NL#3 and 3 Satori that already finished their stretch and are stacking buds now, figured id open up some lower sites to light and allow more air circulation. only 4 plants and it took me about a little over an hour to do, man it was a pain and i have 4 more plants to do in 2 weeks again lol... and the NL#2 was tied down to open her up and man is she bushing like a BEAST!, shes huge already and still not stacking bud yet, in the mid-end of stretch... shes gonna be a pain to trim lol... but all in all im happy with the progress, even with the work, its worth it...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 7, 2016)

well upon looking closer at the almost ready to harvest Satori, i noticed that her Trichomes are still mostly clear, if anything 50/50 cloudy/clear at best... so shes still not ready even though 64days is tomorrow, i think thats attributed to the seeds, so im gonna give her another 4-5 days or so to see if she ripens up a bit more. kinda sucks i was really looking forward to a day of harvesting again, its been far too long and although its a PitA its enjoyable. ill post some pics before and after.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

well phooy... i totally forgot to take a few pics before i started harvesting the Satori thats ready, i already have about 75% of it done and hung to dry, iv got both main tops and a large side branch left to trim, just taking a break, been at it for a few hours already on and off. i just happened to have time today and knew tomorrow would be crazy so figured id get it done and out of the way now. she smells soooooo good, like candy with a hint of MJ its so tasty smelling, and the test buds i took few weeks ago were pretty darn tasty, very sweet and floral, and im kinda surprised that with the dry and partial cure, just enough to get it into smoke able range so i could get a little taste, it burns perfectly, right down to white ash which is perfect, i hate it when i get bud thats not done right, too harsh and doesnt burn right down to white ash... so over all im very very happy with Satori so far, im gonna grab about an 1/8th to cure apart from the majority so i have something i can smoke from while the rest is curing properly... ill post some pics after i finish the trimming, im guessing i got at least an Oz and a half, maybe 2oz, but i wont really have a good semi accurate weight for a few days at least. but its looking good.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 14, 2016)

well as i said before i totally forgot to get some out of tent pre-harvest pics...but i do have some pics of just after harvest.
View attachment CIMG0862.JPG

View attachment CIMG0863.JPG

View attachment CIMG0864.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 14, 2016)

so when's the party?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 17, 2016)

lol the party is in the tent right now, SOOOO much going on in there its totally full... 6 satori, 1 Nurse Larry #2, 1 Nurse Larry #3, 1 BEP, and one Icookies... everything looks so good, 3 of the satori and the NL#3 are ready in 30days, the other 3 satori and the NL#2 are ready in 45days and the BEP and Icookies are just rounding out their first week...


----------

